# Anna und Anja testen Saunen! x163 (leckere Möpse ;)



## SabberOpi (4 März 2009)

Anna und Anja im Galileo Saunatest (03.03.2008)

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*


​


----------



## Scrubby (4 März 2009)

Holla, schöne ( . Y . ) ... Gibt's dazu auch das Vid?


----------



## Geilomatt (4 März 2009)

Na und ich durfte nicht mit


----------



## Muli (4 März 2009)

Wer wäre da nicht gerne zum Cheftester ernannt ... und damit meine ich nicht zwingend die Saunen


----------



## General (4 März 2009)

Ja ja unser Opi wo Möpse blitzen,ist die TV Karte on









Opi für den Test


----------



## leech47 (4 März 2009)

Ja, da würd ich auch gern was testen.


----------



## saviola (4 März 2009)

viel Haut zeigen,immer gut.:thx:


----------



## DRODER (4 März 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## Tokko (4 März 2009)

für die Möpse.


----------



## Dj K (5 März 2009)

Ich war mein Lebtag noch nich in der Sauna, aber mit denen währ ich glei dabei!


----------



## hagen0815 (5 März 2009)

Geile dinger haben die Mädels.Ich glaub,ich fang das Saunieren an.


----------



## mrjojojo (5 März 2009)

In meiner Sauna war noch kein Test. Ihr könnt mal testen Kommen ;-)


----------



## jowoe (5 März 2009)

ein sehr schöner beitrag


----------



## don coyote (5 März 2009)

Ich weiss warum ich die Sauna gerne mag!
Danke für die Pics


----------



## Jacriwe (3 Juli 2009)

Mir gefällt vor allem die brünette, danke für die Bilder!


----------



## EvoIX (3 Juli 2009)

Huch, das hab ich wohl verpasst, ich sollte mal in die sauna gehen xD


----------



## luci666 (3 Juli 2009)

ganz schön heiss ;-)


----------



## Kiesingo (3 Juli 2009)

sehr schön


----------



## sga5 (3 Juli 2009)

ein video dazu wär toll!


----------



## Hampel (5 Juli 2009)

Bin auch für eine Video  finde sonst so auch keins... sehr geil


----------



## baracus22 (13 Juli 2009)

besten dank


----------



## birger72 (13 Juli 2009)

Heisse Mädels in der heissen Sauna...Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder.


----------



## dott (13 Juli 2009)

Haste auch das Video wäre toll.


----------



## dox (14 Juli 2009)

Das nenne ich mal Wissenschaft  Schöne Bilder


----------



## AerosolBurner (16 Juli 2009)

sehr nett^^


----------



## dooley12 (31 Dez. 2010)

heiss


----------



## Geilomatt (31 Dez. 2010)

Da hätte ich auch gern getestet


----------



## lorner (31 Dez. 2010)

super pix, vielen dank, galileo hat doch was gutes


----------



## andyqwnm19 (8 Jan. 2011)

super beitrag


----------



## Spezi30 (8 Jan. 2011)

natürlich alles für die Wissenschaft...lach - ein handliches Video wäre super, wenn möglich


----------



## atalwin (8 Jan. 2011)

ja danke sehr schön und ausführlich!


----------



## the.hunter (23 Jan. 2011)

heute war doch etwas ähnliches bei Galileo oder??


----------



## Freiwelt (23 Jan. 2011)

Ich habe kein einzigen Mops gesehen


----------



## the.hunter (24 Jan. 2011)

hmm vielleicht wars auch rtl oder so, aber ich denke galileo wars...


----------



## karlll (12 März 2011)

galileo könnte ruhig öfters solche beiträge senden


----------



## fachwerker (12 März 2011)

Toll ! Danke !!!


----------



## laberrhababer (12 März 2011)

Danke, besonders für Anna. Die hat doch früher schonmal Nacktbilder von sich machen lassen, oder ?!


----------



## ironberg9 (20 Dez. 2011)

STARK VON EUCH!!!
Die war ja schon im Playboy!!! ;-)


----------



## hansalbers1 (26 Dez. 2013)

leider teilweise unscharf


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2013)

Sauna ist geil


----------



## phprazor (27 Dez. 2013)

Hübsch, hübsch .... aber WER sind die ???
Irgendwelche Galileo Laien-Darsteller, die die große Therme in Erding getestet haben ???

Hier gehts zum Video von Galileo: http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/sauna-neuheiten-clip2


----------



## mixman (28 Dez. 2013)

Super Möpse :thumbup:

Danke für die schönen Bilder und Danke für das Video

:thx:


----------



## Weltenbummler (28 Dez. 2013)

Wunderbare Figuren haben die beiden Süßen.


----------



## Marc67 (28 Dez. 2013)

Wow, sehr hübsch.


----------



## lgflatron (5 März 2014)

wer wäre da nicht gerne dabei


----------



## DerNiceGuy (5 März 2014)

Danke für die Pics  Gibts das Video irgendwo?


----------



## henrich (6 März 2014)

:thx: Die Mädels seh´n ja lecker aus


----------



## Geierhorst (13 März 2014)

Gefällt mir gut!!! Mehr davon


----------



## yessir (4 Mai 2015)

sehr schön :thx::thumbup:


----------



## inferno (5 Mai 2015)

wow nicht schlecht


----------



## BZ88 (11 Mai 2015)

schön straff


----------



## katzen3 (13 Mai 2015)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------

